# [SOLVED] COH NAT Negotiation error - RESOLVED



## mrdoogso (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello guys,

I've been around the proverbial block a few times with this one, and have eventually come across a fix that seems to work.

For those of you still getting a horrible percentage of NAT errors in Company of Heroes while playing Online, i have come across a thread online that takes a rather simple approach to fixing the error.

if i am able to, i will supply the link to the person who was kind enough to do a screen dump of all the screens you need to open to make the small but necessary change.

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q75/22snake/?action=view&current=cohnat.jpg 

Basically you are adding your own pc to the services running on your network that internet users can access.. for those that do not know their own IP address, simply run the cmd prompt from the start menu and then type IPCONFIG and hit enter to get the full network details of your machine.

Thankfully i have had no NAT errors since adding this.. 

I hope you guys find this just as useful !

Good luck - and see you all online !

Mrdoogso


----------



## Remco74 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: COH NAT Negotiation error - RESOLVED*

I must be doing something wrong here as this is definitely not working.

Me and 2 friends did what was provided here. We also did the port forwarding per portforward.com.

With one friend I can play with another I get NAT connection issues both ways when I host or he hosts.

Then he and I tried logging into several other games with other people and got 7 out of 10 hits. Both of us.

If someone can help out then I would be very gratefull


----------



## Reich08 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: COH NAT Negotiation error - RESOLVED*

The solution is here: Nat nogotiation failure Solution and fix - Superior Soldiers - Clan site

I hope this helps. It requires alittle knowledge about a router. We are always here to help.



> Company of heros, and Company of heros blitz mod Nat Nogotiation solution and fix!
> 
> !!!WARNING!!!
> DISABLING FIREWALL COULD LEAVE YOU EXPOSED TO THREATS AND SHOULD NOT BE DONE UNLESS YOU FEEL LIKE IT ABSOLUTELY NEEDS TO BE DONE. I AM IN NO WAY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS.
> ...


----------

